
Self serving Indian telecos want chat interception - Dravidian
https://tech.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/internet/telcos-paytm-for-lawful-interception-of-messages-on-ott-services/67459812
======
Dravidian
India's telecom authority released a consultation paper asking whether OTT
(Over the top - a stupid term telecos came up with when VoIP & IM took away
their profits) players should be regulated[0]

Jio telecom, owned by India's richest person with close affiliations to
current ruling party & prime minister has a chat app of their own with
questionable security [1]

Paytm, India's leading wallet is facing immense competition from WhatsApp's
integrated payment features & uses the opportunity to showcase encrypted
platforms as being against national security. Paytm ran full front page news
ads with Narendra Modi in it supporting the I'll conceived demonetisation when
poor people of India were literally dying because of it.

Other chat apps mentioned in the article are just trying to advertise their
lack of encryption as a policy for national security.

[0]: [http://main.trai.gov.in/consultation-paper-regulatory-
framew...](http://main.trai.gov.in/consultation-paper-regulatory-framework-
over-top-ott-communication-services)

[1]: [https://m.economictimes.com/tech/software/reliance-jio-
chat-...](https://m.economictimes.com/tech/software/reliance-jio-chat-app-
sending-data-to-chinese-servers-hacker-group/articleshow/47728353.cms)

